# Code-Erklärung



## timo0804 (20. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Als Visual Basic "Einsteiger" muss ich morgen in der Schule einen Code erklären den ich selber nicht verstehe. Ich würde euch bitten ein kleine Erklärung mir zu geben, die jeder "Einsteiger" und außenstehende Mensch verstehen könnte.
Hier der Code: 


```
Private Declare Function mciSendString Lib "winmm.dll" Alias _
      "mciSendStringA" (ByVal lpstrCommand As String, ByVal _
      lpstrReturnString As String, ByVal uReturnLength As Long, _
      ByVal hwndCallback As Long) As Long
```

Danke schon mal im vorraus
Gruß Timo


----------



## wincnc (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, vielleicht hilfts:

The mciSendString function sends a command string to an MCI device. The device that the command is sent to is specified in the command string.

· lpszCommand
Address of a null-terminated string that specifies an MCI command string. For more information about the command strings, see Command Strings.

· lpszReturnString
Address of a buffer that receives return information. If no return information is needed, this parameter can be NULL.

· cchReturn
Size, in characters, of the return buffer specified by the lpszReturnString parameter.

· hwndCallback
Handle of a callback window if the “notify” flag was specified in the command string.

Returns zero if successful or an error otherwise. The low-order word of the returned doubleword value contains the error return value. If the error is device-specific, the high-order word of the return value is the driver identifier; otherwise, the high-order word is zero. For a list of possible error values, see Constants: MCIERR Return Values. 

To retrieve a text description of mciSendString return values, pass the return value to the mciGetErrorString function.


----------



## timo0804 (20. Dezember 2005)

Schonmal danke, aber so richtig verstehe ich das nicht. (Mein Englisch hängt ein bisschen)
Was hat das alles miteinander zu tun?

Gruß Timo


----------



## Shakie (20. Dezember 2005)

Fangen wir mal so an: weißt du, was eine API-Funktion ist? Mit dem Code wird nämlich eine API-Funktion namens "mciSendString" aus der DLL-Datei "winmm.dll" in dein Programm eingebunden, so dass du die Funktion in deinem Programm verwenden kannst.


----------



## timo0804 (20. Dezember 2005)

Richtig weis ich es nicht! Kann mir denn keiner einfach ma kurz erkären was der überhaupt macht, dass ich es weis wenn meine Lehrer fragt?!

Danke für deine Antwort übrigens
Gruß Timo


----------



## JensG (20. Dezember 2005)

Timo,

google hätte dir alles verraten  
Aber ich habe heute gute Laune und werde mal ein wenig nachhelfen.

API steht für Application Programming Interface, in der Informatik eine Programmschnittstelle. 
API's haben erst mal grundsätzlich nix mit VB zu tun sondern können von
anderen Programmiersprachen ebenfalls genutzt werden.
API's werden in der Regel von System DLL's zur Verfügung gestellt.
Sie enthalten nützliche Funktionen die von mehreren Programmen auch
gleichzeitig genutzt werden können (gut wirklich gleichzeitig geht natürlich
nur auf einem entsprechenden Betriebssystem).
Da man das Rad ja nicht neu erfinden muss und mag nutzt man eben diese
Schnittstellen bzw. Funktionen aus den API's.

Die Codezeilen zeigen nur das die API als Private eingebunden ist. Sie kann also
nur in dem Modul oder in der Form aufgerufen bzw. genutzt werden.

Die Funktion mciSendString sendet an einen MCI-Gerätetreiber ein Kommando um z.B. eine Multimedia-Datei abzuspielen, die Wiedergabe zu stoppen oder Informationen zu einem Gerät oder einer Multimedia-Datei zu ermitteln. 

Mehr wird dein Lehrer wohl kaum darüber wissen wollen, denke ich.

Hier noch ein Link wie man
das ganze in VB benutzen kann.

Jens


----------



## timo0804 (20. Dezember 2005)

Hi Jens, danke für deine Antwort, hast mir echt geholfen. Kann jetzt nur hoffen dass er es so hören will... ;D

Schönen Abend noch Timo


----------

